# DCC on DC track



## Dumassicus (Dec 16, 2018)

I have had this problem with two DCC engines. First time on the track they perform normally. But the second time on the track the engines neither moved nor showed lights. This is followed by the dreaded burning electrical smell and the engines getting hot to touch. I am using the old Bachmann dark blue transformers with bright red throttles. I also one have DCC engine that works just fine. All my pre-DCC engines run great. Please advise.

fg


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh no, you actually put your DCC locos on DC only track? You are so doomed.
Actually, I think the problem might just be crud on the wheels. If the locos are brand new, they probably still have the production oil on the wheels and ya need to clean them off in the standard wheel cleaning process.
DC only track. :laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> Oh no, you actually put your DCC locos on DC only track? You are so doomed.
> Actually, I think the problem might just be crud on the wheels. If the locos are brand new, they probably still have the production oil on the wheels and ya need to clean them off in the standard wheel cleaning process.
> DC only track. :laugh:


How would that account for the locos getting hot? I think he may have older decoders that are not dual mode.


----------



## Dumassicus (Dec 16, 2018)

I don't even know what decoders are. I am using two of the units pictured. Lost another new loco last night. Please help!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Decoders are very small digital electronic devices
in a DCC locomotive. They are designed to take the
a/c track power produced by a DCC controller, convert
it to DC and use digital instructions also on the track
to cause the loco to go FWD or REV, control speed and
operate the lights among other things.

Recently produced decoders are designed to operate
on either DC or DCC tracks.

Are you certain that the locos you have say DCC, usually
on the bottom of the frame? There is another term
used, 'DCC READY' which means the loco is ordinary
DC but has a place to plug in a DCC decoder.

If these locos are new their instruction manual should
tell you whether they are designed to operate on
both systems. Also, they likely are covered by
a replacement warranty. You should contact the
dealer for information if so.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dumassicus said:


> I don't even know what decoders are. I am using two of the units pictured. Lost another new loco last night. Please help!


Ok, something is definitely wrong. We're glad to help, but this is going to be a slow, painstaking, step by step process Involving you answering a lot of questions.

In the meantime, for heavens sake, stop running trains until we get this sorted out.

First of all, as we've all said, under NORMAL conditions, a new production (as opposed to "new, old stock" which may have been sitting on someone's shelf for a while) should be able to operate just fine on a DC layout.

I'm not familiar with those controllers -- what VDC and amperage are they putting out? And when you say you have two of them, are they both wired to the same tracks, or do you have two independent blocks set up? You may be sending more juice to the tracks than the newer locos can handle, whereas an older loco with a pancake type motor may need a lot of electricity just to get it moving.


----------



## Dumassicus (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank you for your response. They are 90's era Bachmann transformers feeding 7 blocks. I ran this setup in HO in the 90's, but never used (or had heard of) DCC. Some DCC locos perform just fine. Max output is 17v DC, 7va total. Track has been thoroughly cleaned on a regular basis. Is it possible to reconfigure these DCC locos to bypass the sound circuits and power only motor/lights? Thanks to all whom have responded.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, no. The decoders are configured in a certain way, so that some of the sounds will play, even under DC. So is this a problem that affects sound equipped DC locos, and not motor only decoders? Again, the decoder is the computer chip that enables the loco to interpret the DCC commands.

Track cleanliness isn't an issue here. That causes the opposite problem --- stalls and dropouts, not fried decoders.

Can you elaborate on how your blocks are wired / separated? Is it possible that you're shorting the locos across the blocks, briefly subjecting them to the output of both powerpacks?


----------



## Dumassicus (Dec 16, 2018)

Using the two Bachmann transformers with two Atlas block switchers. 7 blocks total on a modified Atlas N-4 layout. Insulated joiners with powered joiners feeding each block. Does that help?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with CTvalley that you may have shorted the
locos when their wheels spanned an insulated joiner
between two blocks that were powered by two different
power packs. If the OP is using the Atlas block control
switches his layout uses the 'common rail' system.

Did you happen to notice where the loco stopped and
heated? Were the wheels spanning an insulated joiner?

Again, are you certain these are DCC locomotives?
Why did you buy DCC when you have a DC layout?

I would suggest the OP take the locos to a train club
or hobby shop to have them tested on a DCC track.

Don


----------



## Dumassicus (Dec 16, 2018)

I only bought DCC because I couldn't find the locos I wanted in DC. I kinda feel like DCC is force-fed technology. But I still carry a flip phone... Thanks for all the help!


----------

